

HN Top Stories: Friday June 7, 2013 - logn
http://i.imgur.com/jk2ntTb.png

======
ColinWright
And how many people before you have posted pretty much exactly the same thing?

Move on - come back in a few days and it will have settled. Either that, or it
won't be worth coming back at all.

~~~
logn
Sorry I didn't notice this was common. Anyhow, I wanted a memento of this day.
Thought I'd share. This will zoom by if no one upvotes.

